# Question about moving pregnant goats.



## Mylittlefarm (Jul 22, 2013)

Due to unforeseen circumstances our 2 lovely does will be moving to a permanent new home. That itself isn't an issue and this works out better in the end anyway. My question is this; before they make the move the couple currently housing the goats offered to stud them.  I trust this couple and i am in contact this their vet about their goats as well. But, we may move them back to our current home for a little while before they make their way to the perm housing. Is this a good idea with them pregnant? Should I just move them directly to the perm location? I am concerned that they would lose the babies due to stress.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 23, 2013)

Mylittlefarm said:
			
		

> Due to unforeseen circumstances our 2 lovely does will be moving to a permanent new home. That itself isn't an issue and this works out better in the end anyway. My question is this; before they make the move the couple currently housing the goats offered to stud them.  I trust this couple and i am in contact this their vet about their goats as well. But, we may move them back to our current home for a little while before they make their way to the perm housing. Is this a good idea with them pregnant? Should I just move them directly to the perm location? I am concerned that they would lose the babies due to stress.


It's should not be a problem.  I transported two Nigerian Dwarf does that were bred from the Atlanta GA area to the Raleigh NC area which is about 7 hours in dog carriers in the back of my truck.  No issues.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 23, 2013)

How long of a move are you talking about, and at what stage of pregnancy?

I know "the books" say not to move a pregnant doe, but I have moved quite a few and never had an issue. We have hauled them anywhere from a few miles to over 3 hours with no issue. We have moved them as late as 4 months bred...but that was the shortest distance move. The ones hauled the longest time and furthest distance were about 1 month bred.

Give them a dose of B-complex vitamins as well.


----------



## Mylittlefarm (Jul 23, 2013)

They haven't bred yet but the first move is 20 mins to where we are right now. The final move it a 2 hr move.  The reason for the 2 moves is that right now in the perm location the fencing isn't ready as we had short notice but hope to rectify it this weekend. Can I get the B-complex at a farm supply store? Would you recommend any other extra care?




			
				Rocco said:
			
		

> How long of a move are you talking about, and at what stage of pregnancy?
> 
> I know "the books" say not to move a pregnant doe, but I have moved quite a few and never had an issue. We have hauled them anywhere from a few miles to over 3 hours with no issue. We have moved them as late as 4 months bred...but that was the shortest distance move. The ones hauled the longest time and furthest distance were about 1 month bred.
> 
> Give them a dose of B-complex vitamins as well.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 23, 2013)

Mylittlefarm said:
			
		

> They haven't bred yet but the first move is 20 mins to where we are right now. The final move it a 2 hr move.  The reason for the 2 moves is that right now in the perm location the fencing isn't ready as we had short notice but hope to rectify it this weekend. Can I get the B-complex at a farm supply store? Would you recommend any other extra care?


As far as the B vitamins...something like the Jeffers B-complex:

http://www.jefferspet.com/vitamin-b-complex-gel/camid/LIV/cp/KK-V1/cn/3309/

Other stores will probably have a similar product.

As far as extra care, I'd recommend plenty of good quality free choice hay and maybe a lower portion of any sack feed the day of the move. But the length of move you are talking shouldn't be that big a deal.

Several folks that show goats and haul them long distances - state to state - don't do anything drastic...but their goats are not bred. Some breeders I know when moving goats ALWAYS give the B-complex for the stress though. They swear by it.


----------

